
Tesla’s Fourth Gigafactory Will Be in Berlin, Elon Musk Says - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/12/20961812/elon-musk-berlin-tesla-ceo-fourth-gigafactory-construction
======
smabie
I’d be interested to hear from someone who knows more than me about the
general trend of car manufactors running factories in high wage first world
countries. Are the transport costs so high that it makes sense to manufactor
where the demand is? Or does it have to do with the time to transport? Some
political reason? Why are cars made near demand while almost all other
products are made far away?

------
tomohawk
Doesn't have a use for the underutilized one in Buffalo?

